# Donor insemination (Cryos) at home - Confused?!



## camille06 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello everybody !
I've read tons of threads on this amazing forum !!! 
I'm single and trying to conceive using Cryos... But before I take any decision I have to ask you something...
On the spermbank website they say you can use both ICI and IUI straws for home insemination. And most donors only have IUI !....
Do you think that you can achieve pregnancy with washed sperm when inseminating at home ? Have you heard of any success story ?
I know that the best is ICI since the swimmers are in a very kind environment for them, but does it mean that IUI straws at just a wast of time and money if you inseminate at home ?

Thanks a lot for your answers !


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

As I understand it washed are inappropriate and will cause cramps.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I have heard of some women who managed to home-inseminate successfully x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes there are lots of us!


----------

